

Meet the Man Building the Fort Knox of Bitcoin - gordon_freeman
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/29/6082195/the-fort-knox-of-bitcoin-xapo-wences-casares

======
Scalar
If you aren't holding the bitcoins yourself and instead are paying a fee for
someone else to do so, it pretty much defeats the purpose and decentralized
nature of bitcoin.

